# Goodbye Uber



## Endy (Sep 30, 2014)

its been fun but I'm gone I start my new job in the post office on Monday. If you keep lowering rates don't know how your gonna keep drivers in the streets.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce (Dec 28, 2014)

Endy said:


> its been fun but I'm gone I start my new job in the post office on Monday. If you keep lowering rates don't know how your gonna keep drivers in the streets.


Better now than later.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

what job are you going to be doing at the post office?


----------

